# I think my hamster has wet tail



## Harjit sangh (Aug 15, 2018)

*What should I do? Shall I change the bedding*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

First thing in the morning arrange a vet appointment for that day.


----------



## Harjit sangh (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi my 12 weeks old roborovoksi dwarf hamster girl has settled in quite well I got her about a week ago and she has a lot of energy and is fast but today she had been acting weird not running on the wheel as normal and just sitting in the corner, not sure if she has been drinking enough but she has eating like normal, I fear she has wet tail as I did put more stress than recommended, (I think) I will take her to vet in morning will she make it till then??? I did check if her tail was wet but it’s so small not sure if it’s wet or it’s urine panicking as this my little sis pet!!! I will change all the bedding right now


----------



## Harjit sangh (Aug 15, 2018)

Animallover26 said:


> First thing in the morning arrange a vet appointment for that day.


Yes I will definitely thanks but that like 12 hrs away?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Harjit sangh said:


> Hi my 12 weeks old roborovoksi dwarf hamster girl has settled in quite well I got her about a week ago and she has a lot of energy and is fast but today she had been acting weird not running on the wheel as normal and just sitting in the corner, not sure if she has been drinking enough but she has eating like normal, I fear she has wet tail as I did put more stress than recommended, (I think) I will take her to vet in morning will she make it till then??? I did check if her tail was wet but it's so small not sure if it's wet or it's urine panicking as this my little sis pet!!! I will change all the bedding right now


No, don't change the bedding right now!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Harjit sangh said:


> Hi my 12 weeks old roborovoksi dwarf hamster girl has settled in quite well I got her about a week ago and she has a lot of energy and is fast but today she had been acting weird not running on the wheel as normal and just sitting in the corner, not sure if she has been drinking enough but she has eating like normal, I fear she has wet tail as I did put more stress than recommended, (I think) I will take her to vet in morning will she make it till then??? I did check if her tail was wet but it's so small not sure if it's wet or it's urine panicking as this my little sis pet!!! I will change all the bedding right now


She sounds poorly but I believe wet tail isn't normal in robos so probably some other illness.


----------



## Harjit sangh (Aug 15, 2018)

She is actually exploring like her normal self now maybe she was just tired?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

No idea without seeing her. I'd still get an appointment at the vets though.


----------



## Harjit sangh (Aug 15, 2018)

I added more bedding but like you said kept the old as well, still will take her vet I tried taking a video, getting some error?? Allowed extension? She looks normal now maybe just abit less active than before, I get abit paranoid quickly too


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How did the vets appointment go?


----------



## Harjit sangh (Aug 15, 2018)

hi animallover26 i took a risk and didnt take her, i wasnt sure but she seems fine right now im still going to take her for a normal check up when i get time [maybe tomoro] just for peace of mind but i as far i can see she looks happy and healthy right now. thanks for coming back ill let you how it goes


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Having had a hamster with wet tail, the fact she seems fine says to me that it sounds like she does not have wet tail, hopefully all is fine.


----------

